# 20 Volt Nailers (Dewalt)



## rjf builder (Dec 20, 2016)

so I have good news to report after the rebuild. the nailer is way better than it was new. no problem sinking nails and no problems with ring shank nails. they don't list on the receipt what they fixed when its a warranty repair so I don't know what they did but I'm happy so far.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

rjf builder said:


> my dewalt framer crapped out after about 3ooo nails. it started jamming on 8d rings then lost all power to drive. I brought it back to my lumberyard and they sent it back to dewalt and was fixed under warranty . seems ok now, but I'm going to put it through its paces next week framing a roof.
> 
> I just got the dewalt crown stapler. I like the feel of it. almost makes me want to switch to the dewalt finish guns over my cordless sencos.




I had to have my framer repaired too. I took it to a local dewalt service center so I got a little more info.. It would have been $300 if it wasn't under warranty. At that time I had only used it to frame a portion of a 2100 square basement, a shed and a whole house minus the OSB. It crapped out while sheating the roof when my paslode air nailer crapped out and needed a rebuild the same day. 

Anyway got it back and it crapped out again the same day. dropped it off again but never got an explanation as to what was wrong the second time. My guess is the tech. screwed up and didn't want a record. 

It did/does shoot a little stronger after the repair. I haven't used it much since. I did use it to frame out another basement but that's only because it was too cold and air hoses like to freeze up here. 

I would really like a 16 and 18 gauge finisher but I'm skeptical. My gas paslode gets about 200 nails per cylinder and that's expensive. I hate dragging hoses around almost finished houses and marking up door jambs and casing.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Big Johnson said:


> I would really like a 16 and 18 gauge finisher but I'm skeptical. My gas paslode gets about 200 nails per cylinder and that's expensive. I hate dragging hoses around almost finished houses and marking up door jambs and casing.



If it only gets 200 nails, give it away or throw it away. 

Even the 18 volt guns get triple that.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Still happy to report that both of our framers are still working well. The oldest in 2 1/2 years old. We set trusses today on a 7000 sq ft house, so both guns got a good workout. We did have one in for service 6 months ago (under warranty) and it is running good as new. Maybe I got lucky and got two good ones, I dunno. I also picked up the 18ga trim a few months ago, and have been thrilled with it also.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Said it elsewhere, but the new 15 gauge dewalt nailer is really good. Shoots hard and clean. 

They also now have an 18 gauge crown stapler and even an 18 gauge battery flooring stapler.


----------



## rjf builder (Dec 20, 2016)

I picked up the stapler. haven't used it other than test fire. feels pretty good but well see how it does.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't have a direct need for any of these 20V nailers but I have 20V Dewalt tools right now and I want to start building the FlexVolt setup because when siding houses, I go through 15-20 gallons of gas between 5500 Generac and gas compressor. At some point, it's more cost effective to buy both the large saws, the nailers and some of the other batteried tools.

Plus, who doesn't love making a large tool purchase in the thousands. Remember guys, tell your wives it's a write-off! :whistling


----------



## SearchforSignal (Aug 30, 2016)

MattK said:


> I don't have a direct need for any of these 20V nailers but I have 20V Dewalt tools right now and I want to start building the FlexVolt setup because when siding houses, I go through 15-20 gallons of gas between 5500 Generac and gas compressor. At some point, it's more cost effective to buy both the large saws, the nailers and some of the other batteried tools.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, who doesn't love making a large tool purchase in the thousands. Remember guys, tell your wives it's a write-off! :whistling




Haha. Yeah I'm spending the money now to save time/effort and more money down the road. Super nice not to have to start/hear a generator.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

